# Stinky Poop Problem



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

I just switched my Po's diet from innova puppy to NB's Duck and potato about 2 weeks. I feed him with a table spoon of wellness canned food every night. He like the new food a lot. However, I found out that his poop become very very stinky. We don't have this problem before when he is on Innova puppy food. Why is that? Should I switch back to innova or try some other brand?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ All poop stinks to me. Some more than others. If your dog is doing well with
his diet, firm stools, healthy, etc. I wouldn't worry about it. Just dispose of the poop right away.

Mine all eat the same food, yet I can smell Henry's immediately. 

I'm not a fan of the constant switching of food, for no apparent reason.


----------



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 20 2009, 02:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710402


> LOL ~ All poop stinks to me. Some more than others. If your dog is doing well with
> his diet, firm stools, healthy, etc. I wouldn't worry about it. Just dispose of the poop right away.
> 
> Mine all eat the same food, yet I can smell Henry's immediately.
> ...



OH I see...Before I was worried that his tummy is not used to the new food, so that the poop become very stinky. I guess I will stick with the new food and see how he is doing it! Thanks!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I also switched to NB Duck and Potato a couple of weeks ago. Karli's poo is a whole lot stinkier :yucky: on the Duck and Potato than the regular Natural Balance. It stinks so bad I'll probably switch to another food after this bag.






Joy


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Wellness, Natural Balance, and Canidae all caused very stinky poo in Cleo and Skipper so they only get Merrick which does not seem to cause the stinky poo. So maybe it is the food change?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Innova is a good food, and if he was doing well why switch? Perhaps the duck is too rich, also a lot of people have reported that with the Wellness.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

The same thing happened to me when I switch Sammy to NB Duck and Potato. His poo and fart were deadly. It's been about 4 weeks now and the farting's stopped and I think the poo smell isn't as bad anymore. Either that or I'm used to it. Lol.


----------



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

> Innova is a good food, and if he was doing well why switch? Perhaps the duck is too rich, also a lot of people have reported that with the Wellness.
> 
> 
> The reason that I switched food because he don't like innova food. He don't eat the dry food only. He only eat when the dry food is mixed with canned food in the dinner time. When PO is switched to NB's duck and potato, he like the food a lot in the first couple days. However, he seems like to get bored with the new food again...He drive me crazy!!!!
> ...


----------



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

I changed to NB's food because there are a lot of people suggested this food in this forum. Also Po got tear stain too, so I hope the new grain free food can help me to get rid of that too. He is a such picky eater......


----------

